# LFE/Bass below speaker Freq = Distortion or Nothing?



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I just got the m80's and I have a setting on my AVR to send LFE to Mains, Sub or both. Now, if I'm watching a movie and the LFE dips below the m80 freq, is the speaker going to start distorting or just stop playing the freq?


----------



## Raf (Jun 17, 2007)

Only if you setup the receiver to send the LFE to mains or both will you get distortion in the m80s.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that you're right about the distortion. I don't think that I'd hear the distortion especially with my PC13-U. I guess that I'm just looking for more Bass and that the PC13-U is in need of a friend!


----------

